# ATItool screws up hibernating



## sticks (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey all... 

I use ATItool for my OC purposes on my Acer 1681Wlmi laptop, and it works great. I just have one issue though: whenever I change the clocks using ATItool and then hibernate (or go to standby), I get garbage onscreen when I turn on my laptop again. I've got an MR9700 64MB, 1.5GHz PM. 

Any help / suggestions??

Edit : forgot to mention, I use the latest omega drivers without radlinker.
Edit2: didn't notice the other hibernating thread... gonna check that out. sorry.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2005)

try atitool 0.24 beta 2 .. it should fix the hibernate/standby problem


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Feb 25, 2005)

Actually that's happened to me a few times.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## littlewhoo (Feb 26, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> try atitool 0.24 beta 2 .. it should fix the hibernate/standby problem


Not for me. I'm underclocking my Radeon 9800 Pro card and if the computer is going into standby mode (S3) while the card is being underclocked, I'm usually getting heavy screen corruption when returning from standby mode. It doesn't matter, if it's underclocked to 200/200 or 250/250 or 300/300. Everytime the same problem.

The only way to prevent this from happening, is to switch to the default clock values *before* going into standby mode. then everything is fine when waking up the computer again.Therefore it would be quite useful, if Atitool could automatically switch to the default clock values, before the computer enters standby mode. Or at least some type of commandline option, Atitool can be called with from a batch file to switch to default clock values.

(I'm running Atitool 024 beta 2, and ATI Catalyst drivers 4.10)

Edit: at least the behaviour of Atitool 024 beta 2 regarding Standby is different then in Atitool 023. With  Atitool 0.23 usually the computer didn't even return from standy mode, or it did instantly freeze after returning from standby mode.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2005)

actually thats what atitool 0.24 b2 should be doing .. set default clocks when going into stdby/hibernate and restore them once the system is fully returned


----------



## sticks (Feb 27, 2005)

I think I found a loop hole to fixing this issue (with version 0.0.23). All I did was:

1) Uninstall ATItool completly (including the profiles ... )
2) Restart
3) Reinstall ATItool (don't set it to start up!)
4) Restart
5) Open ATItool (you should have only the default profile in ATItool).
6) go to Setting -> Overclocking and check that check box which locks the frequency divider.

Now everything works fine. I hibernate and go to stanby without any issues (one minor issue: the core is reset to the default freq. after coming out of hibernation).

Cheers all, hope this helps!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2005)

that works only with catalyst pre 4.12 i think


----------



## sticks (Feb 27, 2005)

I got catalyst 5.1 based omega drivers...


----------



## nealeh (Apr 7, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> try atitool 0.24 beta 2 .. it should fix the hibernate/standby problem


Sorry to say that the latest 0.24 Beta 7 doesn't fix the problem for my 9600XT (Catalyst 5.3 / XP Home sp2). I've used msconfig to isolate the problem and it is definitely ATITool preventing the wake-up from working correctly. The monitor 'on' light come on, but no image is displayed.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 7, 2005)

My pc wakes up now that I installed 24beta 7, I thought I had setup my bios wrong...


----------



## nealeh (Apr 7, 2005)

nealeh said:
			
		

> Sorry to say that the latest 0.24 Beta 7 doesn't fix the problem for my 9600XT (Catalyst 5.3 / XP Home sp2). I've used msconfig to isolate the problem and it is definitely ATITool preventing the wake-up from working correctly. The monitor 'on' light come on, but no image is displayed.


 I've just installed Catalyst 5.4 and then reinstalled 024b7. Now it's working fine.


----------

